# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Budgie και καναρίνια σε κλουβί

## Ανδρίκος

Καλησπέρα...Έχω αρχίσει να φτιάχνω μια μεγάλη κλούβα στο κήπο μου σε διαστάσεις 3μετρα επί 3,5 και 2 μέτρα στο ύψος.. την φτιάχνω με τρόπο ώστε να μην μπορεί να μπει κάποιο ζώο μέσα και να μου φάει τα πουλιά...έχω 3 καναρίνια και το ένα από αυτό το θηλυκό είναι στη φωλιά με τρία αυγά.. όταν με το καλό φτιάξω την κλούβα αυτή( σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ) θέλω να τα βάλω μέσα ( μπορεί και 1-2 φλώρους). Θα ήθελα πολύ όμως να βάλω και 1 με 2 ζευγάρια budgie μέσα. Και έχω την απορία αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος. Η κλούβα είναι μεγάλη όπως σας είπα και πυστευω πως θα έχουν πολύ χώρο.. μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τα βάλω μαζί και να μου δώσετε και κάποια συμβουλή;;; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gpolo250

Καλησπέρα δεν ξέρω για το πώς θα μπορούσαν όλα αυτά τα είδη να συμβιώσουν μέσα σε μία κλούβα αν και αυτό καλό θα ήταν να το πούνε και κάποιοι πιο έμπειροι που ξέρουν περισσότερα μιας και εγώ δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι πως το ζευγάρι με την θηλυκιά και τα μικρά καλό θα ήταν να μείνουν όπως είναι μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν και να είναι έτοιμα δηλαδή περίπου σε ένα μήνα τότε θα μπορούν να μπουν στην κλούβα μέχρι τότε καλό θα ήταν να μείνουν όπως είναι γιατί μπορεί η θηλυκιά να τα παρατήσει και έτσι να πεθάνουν.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Ναι έτσι έχω σκεφτεί να το κανω

----------

